

Parody of clickbaity posts on high sales/signups in no time with no skills - Geekette
http://medium.com/@mattsydeworks/how-product-hunt-helped-me-grow-a-list-of-12-989-483-288-valuable-subscribers-and-generated-220k-4406c175add0

======
Geekette
Refreshing to read post that highlights how abundant, irrelevant[1] and
clickbaity[2] these how-I-got-a-zillion-insta-sales-and-signups "growth
hacking" posts are.

[1]Usually zero potential application for any other situation

[2]Worse than exaggerated, such titles are usually fabricated in that the
story is opposite, e.g. got-X-users-in-2-days turns out to be activation of
emails already collected over a span of a up to a year before launch.

